# Alien Egg Pinata



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

Its my turn to make the pinata this year for the H-ween party. I went with an "Alien Egg" for the ease of the shape and the fact I thought it would be different from other years.

I used a large punch ball balloon for the base being needed a larger frame than a regular balloon. At it's center circumference it is 46" around. Circumference top to bottom because its more of an oval shape is 52" around.








The cone shape (dark green) is a 14" framework of masking tape and duct tape. The cone is a shielding for a 16" piece of 4" pvc pipe. I also hot glued card board egg crate pieces to make the nobbies all over it. Painted the whole thing up with acrylic paints, a sludge wash for weathering and a nice webbing of hunter green puffy paint.






















Questions and comments welcome, Marc V.


----------

